# Rig für schlammboden



## mmelch21 (22. Juni 2010)

HAllo,

Und zwar fische ich an einem gewässer wo der grund nur aus schlamm besteht.. hab wohl schon Karpfen gefangen.. 23kg war der grösste in dem see.. 
aber es geht mir auf die nerven nicht immer zu wissen ob der Köder nun sichtbar oder nicht sichtbar ist.. habs schon mitn Chod rig, Helikopter rig und normales selbsthaksystem probiert.. dnan mal mit längerem vorfach und mal m it kürzerem aber es beissen die fische einfach nicht.. an den boilies liegts nicht die fressen sie hab ich schon beobachtet aber meine montage sinkt in den schlamm ein..

also hab ich mir was überleg..[habs mal schnell für euch in paint gezeichnet] da jah ihr relativ gut im angeln sind was ich schon bemerkt habe..

Link: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1: 100 gramm blei mit stopper an der stelle gehalten um ein selbshakeffekt zu erreichen
2.Nylon schlauch als bastandhalter und der den auftrieb im wasser um ein bisschen reduziert und ein wenig das einsinken verhindert
3.Futterspirale die mit durch das futter den auftrieb des bleies senkt und das die montage so wie geplant sinkt.
4.Erneut Nylon schlauch als abstandhalter zum karabinder[wirbel] und damit erneut das absinken verringert wird.
5. 2 Pop up boilies die etwa 10 cm oberm schlamm hängen werden. [da die oberste schicht jeder schlammart nur seo ein schleimiger film ist.. und die ist in meinem see ca 8cm hoch.]
6.Selbstgebundener haken in der länge 18,5 cm.


Angefüttert wird mit pva-material.



Wie viel  und was sollte ich anfüttern? welche Boilies um diese Jahreszeit? fische hauptsächlich mit Fischmehlboilies oder Forelli.

Bitte gebt eure meinungen was zu ändern wäre und falls es nicht funzt wie ich sonst im schlamm angeln könnte.. brauch dringendst tipps..


Danke im Vorraus.

lg


----------



## Worrest-t (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*

Also ich angel auch in einem sehr schlammigen Gewässer, bei mir hat das Chod Rig den Erfolg gebracht. Was ist daran den nicht gut? Du kannst den Abstand doch solange vergrößern, bis der Köder auf jedenfall oben bleibt. Also ich benutze Leadcore, unten ein 85g Blei und darüber von JRC das Chod Rig System. Dieses schiebe ich in meinem Fall vorsichtshalber immer 40 cm über das Blei. Mehr als 40 cm ist meist der Schlamm nicht tief und sonst kannst das ja auch 60 cm hoch schieben.

Bei deiner Methode verstehe ich nicht genau, wieso diese nicht auch einsinken sollte?
Eine Futterspirale sinkt doch auch ein und dann hast du nur 20 cm Abstand. Dabei wird dein Haken doch sicherlich einsinken oder hast du das schon getestet?
Zudem befürchte ich, dass sich deine Montage schnell vertüdeln wird und dann nutzlos auf dem Boden liegt.

Anfüttern würde ich ganz normal mit Partikeln und Boillies, normal buddeln Karpfen deine Boillies auch aus dem Schlamm wenn sie bisschen eingesunken sind. Partikel würde ich fischen, um mehr Lockstoffe im Wasser zu haben und um die Fische auf deine Futterstelle aufmerksam zu machen. Aber musst du wissen, wieviel Weißfisch in deinem Gewässer ist.

Zu der Geschmacksrichtung kann man dir nicht viel sagen, bei jedem Gewässer ist das anders. Würde mal ein paar andere Angler fragen, aber sonst sind Fischboillies wohl nicht verkehrt, hast damit doch auch schon gefangen.


----------



## derNershofer (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*

was ich mir gerade überlegt hab ist das deine ruten beim werfen schlapp machen werden.
wenn du mit 100g fischt + futterspirale (füllung) + PVA das sind doch fast 200gr


----------



## mmelch21 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*

JAh wenn ich das blei mit dem Vorfach vertausche dürfte es im grunde wie ein Chod rig sein oder?

So könnte es dann normalerweise funktionieren,oder?
denn dann kann ich die höher des köders immer wieder verstellen bis es dann mal passt..

lg
lg


----------



## Worrest-t (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*

Wenn du mal Zeit hast würde ich zu deinem Gewässer fahren. Eine Weiße Schnur an deine Hauptschnur Knoten (ca. 60 cm) unten dann ein Blei anbinden und dieses für ca. 30-60 Minuten an deine Stelle befördern, dann kannst du sehen wie tief die Schlammschicht ist. Der weiße Faden wird sich bräunlich färben und dir genau anzeigen wie tief du deinen Haken anbringen kannst.



> JAh wenn ich das blei mit dem Vorfach  vertausche dürfte es im grunde wie ein Chod Rig sein  oder?



Nein, da bei einem Chod Rig der Haken beim drill durch die Kopfschläge vom Karpfen durch eine Perle nach vorne zum Blei rutscht. So kann sich das Blei nicht verhaken und der Fisch schwimmt beim Schnurbruch nicht mit einem Blei im Maul rum.

Deine Montage würde ich komplett vergessen, da sie sich bestimmt vertüdelt und dann nutzlos ist, zweitens viel zu schwer wird, drittens genau so in den Schlamm versinkt und viertens bei einem Drill bestimmt im nächsten Gehölz oder Seerosenfeld hängen bleibt.

Kauf dir mal diese Artikel, die sind günstig und funktionieren 100%

http://cgi.ebay.de/JRC-Camouflage-L...rt_Haken_Vorfächer_Wirbel&hash=item563af2ccd2

http://cgi.ebay.de/JRC-Heli-Gripter...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item51936fc4de

Dann machst du dir ca 1 Meter Leadcore ab splizt dir dort an den Enden eine Schlaufe rein, knotest dieses per Schlaufenknoten an. Dann fädelst du die Gripter Beads rauf, so dass die Perle nach unten zeigt. unten kommt ein 85 gramm Bei rein und fertig ist die Montage. Nun stellst du die Montage 15 cm höher als der weiße Faden braun geworden ist oder gleich ca. 50 cm. Diese Montage kannst du mit sinkenden wie auch mit Pop Ups fischen, hatte mit beiden Varianten schon Erfolg. Das funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## AltBierAngler (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*

ich hab auch nen see mit sehr schlammigen boden pflanzen und algen ohne ende. 
Ich hab mal das chod gefischt aber halt nur für pop ups. Wenn ich mit grundköder oder schneemann fische benutze ich eine normale safety clip montage mit einerm 60er teller und ca. 25cm vorfach. der teller sinkt zwar auch ein aber nicht so tief. Davor schalte ich ca. 1m leadcore und schlagschnur wegen den seerosen etc. 

Halte deine Rigs so einfach wie möglich. ganz im ernst ich hab früher auch viel rumgebastelt und montagen probiert aber einfach ist immer am besten. Das chod ist auch an sich gut. Vor allem wenn du weit raus willst da es sich nicht verheddert so wie beim Heli-Rig. Benutze aber auf jeden fall ringwirbel fürs vorfach sonst haste tüddel. 

Noch ein Tip: Damit du nicht kraut aufm Haken hast. Hol dir so PVA Pellets. entweder von verpackungsmaterial (maisstärke) oder beim händler. DAvon nimmst du zwei stück befeuchtest den einen legst den Haken dazwischen und klebst den anderen darüber. Das is todsicher und dein haken bleibt sauber!

gruß Chris


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*

http://www.gofishing.co.uk/Angling-...tie-the-Chod-rig-for-catching-carp-over-silt/

Hi, 
vergiss deine Montage (unbrauchbar in allen Belangen) und beschäftige dich mit dem Chod Rig. 
Du schriebst zwar, du hättest es bereits damit probiert, jedoch bin ich mir sicher, das du nicht ausreichend recherchiert hast, wie ein chod rig aussieht und wie es funktioniert. 
Leider hat das in Deutschland kaum jemand, da auch wenn es richtig oder annähernd richtig gebunden wird, dennoch in letzter Konsequenz falsch gefischt wird, nämlich meistens mit straffer Schnur. Es meint auch jeder, er könne das Chod Rig nach eigenen Wünschen modifizieren. Letztendlich wird es meist dadurch unbrauchbar und mutiert zu einem schlecht gebundenen Heli Rig. 

Das Bleigewicht reicht mit 1.5 oz völlig aus, alles andere ist kontraproduktiv, da beim Chod rig kein Selbsthakeffekt durch das Blei ausgelöst wird. Dies it der Hauptunterschied zu einem Heli Rig, bei dem die Perlen enger beieinander liegen.
Das Chod wird ausschliesslich mit stark auftreibenden Popus gefischt. Ein Sinker ist kontraproduktiv.
Der Pop up reisst das Rig beim Eintauchen nach oben, so dass es gegen die obere Perle drückt.  Dann, bei einem leicht abgefederten Wurf, sinkt das Chod langsam ab und legt sich über die störende Struktur wie Kraut oder Schlamm.
Nur so ist die funktionsweise eines Chod mit weit auseinanderliegenden Perlen gewährleistet. Keine sinkenden Boilies benutzen!
Die Rig Komponenten müssen aufeinander genauestens abgestimmt sein.
Haken ESP Stiff Rigger MK Gr. 5 oder Gardner Interceptor Gr. 6. Wichtig ist: Öhr nach aussen, kurzer Schenkel, gerade Spitze. Gebunden als D-Rig.
Vorfach: ESP Bristle Filament oder Gardner Trip Wire
Wichtig: Das Vorfachmaterial muss einen Memoryeffekt haben, damit die exakte Kurve erhalten bleibt.
Vorfachlänge 2.5 inches, Kurvenform ähnlich wie bei Fox Serie 5 Haken.
Wirbel ESP gr 11, Wichtig: Big eye swivel verwenden, kleine Grössen drehen besser.

Leadcore: Das Chod wurde ursprünglich mit Leadcore konzipiert. Die Länge ist meist um die 9 Fuß, weil man die obere Perle im schnitt 5 Fuß hochzieht und man links und rechts des Rigs in seiner Endposition eine Länge leadcore brauch, also ein sehr langes Stück Leadcore.
Die obere Perle muss eine grosse Bohrung haben und sitzt auf einem Stück Schrumpfschlauch. Bei Schnurbruch zieht der Fisch die Perle vom Schlauch und die große Bohrung gleitet nun einfacher über das Leadcore.

Am besten ist es jedoch, kein Leadcore zu verwenden.
Dazu braucht man eine sinkende Hauptschnur, wie z.B. die X-Line und muss den Wirbel am Vorfach mit Bleidraht oder Putty beschweren, damit die Hauptschnur nicht angehoben wird.

Das Chod wird 'slack line' gefischt. Ziehst du die Schnur stramm, versaust du die Präsentation, ziehst das Rig ins Kraut oder in den Schlamm. Ausserdem verschlechtert sich die Bissanzeige.
Durch die fehlende, einsetzende Schnurdehnung bei schlaffer Schnur hat man eine relativ gute Bissanzeige, da die Schnur eins zu eins ohne Dehnung über den Bissanzeiger läuft.
Die Schnur muss geduldig abgesekt werden. Sinkende Hauptschnur verwenden!
Die Bremse wird recht kräftigeingestellt, so dass der Karpfen letztendlich gegen die Bremse läuft, sollte man einen Biss verpennen...heutzutage zu 90% der Fall bei den Leuten. 

Köder: Korkball Popups haben den stärksten Auftrieb. Passend zu dem Stiff Rigger in Gr. 5 ist 16 mm. Das Verhältnis ist also etwas anders als beim normalen popup rig (Der Haken wird beim Chod etwas größer gewählt, der Köder klein.)
Bei gekauften Pop ups muss man u. U. mit einem High Riser oder billigem PVA Verpackungschip nachhelfen. 
Bei Verwendung von Leadcore ist das ebenfalls eine gute Wahl, da der Haken geschützt ist und beim Wurf nicht ins Leadcoregeflecht einhaken kann.

Die untere Perle kann beim Chod kann entfallen, wenn man eine kompakte Bleiform wählt. Kein zip Blei o.ä. Dann hängt der Haken bei 2.5 inches Vorfachlänge schön unter dem Blei und wird nicht stumpf. Bei Verwendung einer unteren Perle, die womöglich auch noch hochgeschoben wird, sollte man ebenfalls den Haken mit PVA schützen.

Füttern: Das freie Futter muss in der selben Ebene liegen und muss eine ähnliche Grösse haben wie der Hakenköder.
Schlechte Extrembeispiele: Der Haken landet oben auf den Kraut und ich füttere schwere Boilies, die 1m tiefer zu liegen kommen.....oder: Ich füttere Kleinstpartikel wie Hanf um den Hakenköder. In letzterem Fall kommt es zu Fehlbissen, weil die Karpfen auf ein sogenanntes 'rinsing' umstellen. Kompakte Futterflächen sind daher auch zu vermeiden.

Normalerweise kommen jetzt immer Vorschläge wie: "Du kannst auch ein anderes oder längeres oder gerades Vorfach nehmen!" oder "Du kannst auch sinkende Boilies nehmen!" oder "Du kannst die Schur auch stramm ziehen und wie immer die Euro Swinger einhängen" oder "Du brauchst die zweite Perle und ein schweres Blei!"
Das liegt daran, dass die meisten Leute ein mentales Problem haben, sich vom Bolt Rig wegzubewegen und daher unterbewusst Zwitterrigs produzieren. Das Chod ist kein Bolt Rig.
Ich gebe zu, dass das alles schwer zu verdauen ist und mein Text mit Anglizismen gespickt ist. Es ist meiner Meinung nach aber wichtig, dass man sich mit dem Chod genau auseinandersetzt. Leider ist es KEINE Anfängermontage und auch nichts, was man auf die Schnelle kapiert.


----------



## mmelch21 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*

jah das mim chod rig gehd echt nid auf die schnelle..


Gibst denn sonst irgendeine Montage die ich nehmen könnte?

lg


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*

Hi,
wenn du nur, wie du in deinem ersten Posting geschrieben hast, bloß eine Schlammschicht von 8 cm hast, ist ein Standard Bolt Rig mit Clip völlig Ok. Heli geht auch.
Ein leichtes Blei vom max 2 oz (mehr brauchst du wegen des Selbsthakeffektes nicht, weil das Blei im Schlamm steckt) und ein etwa längeres Vorfach von 20 bis 25 cm, weiches Material, so dass es nicht im Bogen aus dem Schlamm steht, einen Schneemann am Line Aligner drauf und fertig. 0815.#h


----------



## mmelch21 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*

neh nur die `` schleimige schicht`` des schlammes ist so tief.. 

der schlamm geht schon etwas tiefer.. kann aber nicht genau sagen wie tief.

40cm in etwa

lg


----------



## mmelch21 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*

Was wäre mit dieser Montage?







Normales 0815 rig 

Die pva schnur mit dem Styropor soll den haken vom schnellen absinken hindern.

so dürfte die normalerweise aber funktionieren oder?

lg


----------



## mmelch21 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*

Und das Pva löst sich dnan und das styropor steigt dann auf..


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*

Hi, das ist kompletter Unsinn, nix für ungut.|wavey:
Das verheddert sich bloß. Kann man nicht werfen, noch nicht mal mit dem Boot ablegen.
Was für ne Schleimschicht meinst du? Hört sich seltsam an. Miss die Schlammtiefe aus, irgendjemand hat dir bereits den Tipp gegeben, wie das geht....weißer Wollfaden oder Boot und Stock.
Versuch nicht, das Rad neu zu erfinden, sondern auf bewährte Sachen zurückzugreifen.
Es macht den Eindruck, als hättest du noch nicht häufig auf Karpfen gefischt und als ob keinerlei Grundverständnis für moderne, einfache und wirkungsvolle Montagen vorliegt. Da fehlen ganz klar die Grundlagen. Beschäftige dich dringend mit dem Thema: Wie erstelle ich eine verwicklungsarme fängige Montage für's Karpfenangeln und stelle das Fischen in schwiergen Situationen wie z.B. 'tiefer Schlamm' oder 'dichtes Kraut' erstmal hinten an.
Wenn du's doch mit dem Schlamm aufnehmen willst, fische mit der Pose oder orientiere dich an Helikopter Rigs oder Chod Rigs. Vergiss die, wenn auch kreativ anmutenden, Experimente mit PVA oder Auftriebskörpern. #c


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*

http://www.ruteundrolle.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=402

Bei diesem Link kann man sehen, wie sich Kollege Finkelde an einem Chod Rig versucht. Es ist eine recht anschauliche Darstellung, beinhaltet aber meiner Meinung nach ein paar Fehler, viele habe ich oben schon beschrieben.
Materialien habe ich auch schon beschieben. 

Im Vortext steht was von sinkenden Boilies...vergiss das!

Finkelde hat zunächst keine Kurve im Vorfach, hat er vor lauter Solarzeugs in die Kamera halten wohl vergessen. Auf den letzen Fotos sieht man die Kurve dann doch noch . 

Er zieht er die Perlen ohne Schrumpfschlauch auf's Leadcore. Das macht die Montage nicht sicherer. Er arretiert die Perlen mit Backstops. Wie soll der Fisch diese im Falle eines Schnurbruchs abziehen? Ausserdem stehen die Perlen zu dicht zusammen, die untere Perle kann weg.

Der Pop up ist zu groß für den Haken.

Das Blei ist zu groß.

Zum Schluss empfielt er noch einen PVA Sack ums Blei. Das ist kontraproduktiv, da das Futter weit weg vom Hakenköder landet. Man fischt ja im Schlam oder Kraut.

Ansonsten kann man hier schon mal sehen, wie das Chod Rig gebunden wird, allerdings nicht, wie man damit angelt, was mindestens genauso wichtig ist.


----------



## AltBierAngler (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*

mal an den themen starter. Nichts für ungut aber du uhast jetzt von spalt und mir gute montagen ans herz gelegt bekommen. einmal standard 0815 mit 60er teller und langem vorfach und einmal chod. geh erstmal ans wasser und teste die. 

das was du dir da zusammen gemalt hast ist leider wirklich unsinn... und das wird auch so nicht funktionieren ohne weiteres.

mfg chris


----------



## mmelch21 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*

waren nur ideen.. n normales safteclip montage gmacht..


Ajah und das ich noch nich lange auf karpfen fische..=D

HAb nun 3 jahre an 3 verschiedenen seen gefisch und auf jedem bis jetz den rekord gemalt..=D

IS nur jetz n neues gewässer wo alles voll mit schlamm ist deshalb hab ich da noch gar keine ahnung wie ich da vorgehen sollte..

lg


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*



> waren nur ideen..



Ideen sind immer gut!#h




> n normales safteclip montage gmacht..



Jetzt noch ein längeresVorfach und einen längeren Schlauch dran...



> Ajah und das ich noch nich lange auf Karpfen  fische..=D
> HAb nun 3 jahre an 3 verschiedenen seen gefisch und auf jedem bis jetz  den rekord gemalt..=D



Petri zu den Rekorden!



> IS nur jetz n neues gewässer wo alles voll mit schlamm ist deshalb hab  ich da noch gar keine ahnung wie ich da vorgehen sollte..



Haben wir ja jetzt geklärt, jetzt mußt du nur noch fischen gehen!#h


----------



## mmelch21 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rig für schlammboden*

Zitat vom letzen weekend..

2 KArpfen 1x 12kg 1x 14kg
1Wels [Beifang] 1 meter lang 6 kg schwer.


und etliche schleien..

lg


----------

